# Help with Spin Control



## Imagine (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi,

I'm running an XCode program called Spin Control in the back-ground, while running another program to see where the problem lies with a hang. The thing is, I don't know how to save the Spin Control file.

Any one have a clue?

Thank you in advance.
-Dean


----------

